# weiß-schwarzer Vogel



## Teichmatze (13. Dez. 2010)

Hallo

Wir haben heute morgen einen sehr schönen Vogel im Garten gesehen.
Er war weiß-schwarz,die Farben waren sehr stark getrennt,hinten unten war unterm Schwanz etwas rot zu sehen.
Am Kopf war kein Federbüschel,so wie beim Kiebitz.
Habe bei Goggle kein passendes Bild gefunden.
Hat hier jemand eine Seite,wo ich nach solchen Vögeln suchen kann?

Leider war ich mit der Cam zu langsam.

So einen interessanten Vogel habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen.

Achja,er war so groß wie eine Drossel.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## karsten. (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: weiß-schwarzer Vogel*

Specht


----------



## anlu (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: weiß-schwarzer Vogel*

Elster? Aber da ist nix rotes dran.

http://www.nabu.de/modules/lexikon/index.php?tag=Vögel&path=_Tiere_Vögel&l=2


----------



## Teichmatze (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: weiß-schwarzer Vogel*

Hallo

Nein,eine Elster sieht anders aus.
Aber der Specht könnte es gewesen sein,das karierte Gefieder war sehr ähnlich.
Mal warten,evtl kommt er ja wieder.

Obwohl ich das Hämmern hier auch schon oft gehört habe.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Digicat (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: weiß-schwarzer Vogel*

Servus Matthias

Würde wie Karsten auch auf einen Specht tippen ....

Im ersten Moment habe ich auf einen Schwarzspecht gedacht ...
 



> Am Kopf war ein Federbüschel,so wie beim Kiebitz.


Habe das "Kein" überlesen 


> Am Kopf war kein Federbüschel,so wie beim Kiebitz.


Nach richtigem lesen 

Könnte es sich dann um einen Buntspecht handeln ....


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: weiß-schwarzer Vogel*



welcher vogel das gewesen sein könnte, weiss ich leider nicht,  aber ich suche in solchen fällen gerne auf www.natur-lexikon.com 
mithilfe der schönen und übersichtlich angeordneten fotos dort, habe ich schon viele garten-gäste identifizieren können.


----------



## butzbacher (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: weiß-schwarzer Vogel*

Hallo Matthias,

das klingt ziemlich eindeutig nach Buntspecht. 

Ich kenne keinen anderen Vogel, auf den deine Beschreibung passt.

Gruß André


----------



## Chrima (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: weiß-schwarzer Vogel*

Hallo Anja,

Danke für den Tip mit der Internetseite
Ich konnte somit auch einige meiner Gartengäste identifizieren

Danke Tina


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: weiß-schwarzer Vogel*





Chrima schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip mit der Internetseite
> Ich konnte somit auch einige meiner Gartengäste identifizieren




schön dass ich nicht die einzige unwissende bin, die immer mal nachschauen muss. 
gestern hatten wir besuch von nem "riesenvogel, der aussah wie ne zu groß geratene krähe, aber nicht schwarz sondern grau mit nem schwarzen rücken" war.  dank natur-lexikon konnte ich ihn dann als nebelkrähe identifizieren.


----------

